# Capspray 9100 Titan 9100 HVLP sets. Is there a small gravity feed gun that works?



## Lookslikeahog (Jul 17, 2019)

4 stage turbine. I used to use it for tubs and tile. Most recently, have painted some bike parts. But the big magnum guns aren’t practical on some applications, could really use a small gravity feed gun that is compatible. Anyone have an idea?


----------



## Lightningboy65 (Mar 12, 2018)

Lookslikeahog said:


> 4 stage turbine. I used to use it for tubs and tile. Most recently, have painted some bike parts. But the big magnum guns arenâ€™t practical on some applications, could really use a small gravity feed gun that is compatible. Anyone have an idea?


Have you considered adding a pressure pot. If you want a smaller gun, it's a good solution. No cup to get in the way, you can spray at any angle. 

If your looking to simplify, it may not be the way to go...you have a bit more time on clean up and more expensive than a gravity gun. But a gun hooked to a pot is maneuverable. I used a CapSpray w/pressure pot for years , and loved it.

As for a gravity gun on such a rig, I never used one.


----------



## Lookslikeahog (Jul 17, 2019)

Lightningboy65 said:


> Have you considered adding a pressure pot. If you want a smaller gun, it's a good solution. No cup to get in the way, you can spray at any angle.
> 
> If your looking to simplify, it may not be the way to go...you have a bit more time on clean up and more expensive than a gravity gun. But a gun hooked to a pot is maneuverable. I used a CapSpray w/pressure pot for years , and loved it.
> 
> As for a gravity gun on such a rig, I never used one.



Wow, it has been over 10 years since I was in that business, and I have heard of a pressure pot, but cannot remember what it is. I am basically a newbie again. How does that work, where do I get it?


----------



## Lookslikeahog (Jul 17, 2019)

Lightningboy65 said:


> Have you considered adding a pressure pot. If you want a smaller gun, it's a good solution. No cup to get in the way, you can spray at any angle.
> 
> If your looking to simplify, it may not be the way to go...you have a bit more time on clean up and more expensive than a gravity gun. But a gun hooked to a pot is maneuverable. I used a CapSpray w/pressure pot for years , and loved it.
> 
> As for a gravity gun on such a rig, I never used one.



I'm kinda thinking the "pressure pot" is the magnum gun that came with the turbine? That is what I am trying to get away from, with a smaller cup.


----------



## Lookslikeahog (Jul 17, 2019)

Lightningboy65 said:


> Have you considered adding a pressure pot. If you want a smaller gun, it's a good solution. No cup to get in the way, you can spray at any angle.
> 
> If your looking to simplify, it may not be the way to go...you have a bit more time on clean up and more expensive than a gravity gun. But a gun hooked to a pot is maneuverable. I used a CapSpray w/pressure pot for years , and loved it.
> 
> As for a gravity gun on such a rig, I never used one.



OK I get it! Thanks. I looked em up.


----------



## stanton38601 (3 mo ago)

Lookslikeahog said:


> 4 stage turbine. I used to use it for tubs and tile. Most recently, have painted some bike parts. But the big magnum guns aren’t practical on some applications, could really use a small gravity feed gun that is compatible. Anyone have an idea?


 Use a Sprayit 33500. You have to made an adapter, but it works pretty good.


----------

